
IPv6 Deployment story of heise.de(one of the biggest news sites in Germany) - gary4gar
http://www.h-online.com/features/The-big-IPv6-experiment-1165042.html
======
mvalle
I think this is great. I think more sites should do this. I think I should do
this! I'm not a great sysadmin, but I'd like to do what I can to help the ipv6
switch-over.

Does anyone have any experience in operating a ipv6-enabled site? What is
involved?

~~~
rmoriz
I'm running nearly all my services in dual stack mode, as my dedicated server
provider hetzner.de offers native IPv6 for quite some time.

Basic IPv6 is not that hard but when it comes to things like iptables you have
to take care: Most iptables frontends can only handle IPv4 or do that as
default. You have to take care of the IPv6 yourself or activate it.

E.g. Phusion Passenger/nginx installer did not activate the IPv6 module on
compile time (not sure if this is still the case)

Also I've disabled all RA/autodiscovery functionality which is probably not a
good idea to run/listen to on the server side anyway.

I can recommend a nice directory of IPv6 ready sites: <http://sixy.ch/>

~~~
schmidp
looks like rails.io currently has some ipv6 problems:

Fast:~ schmidp$ host rails.io

rails.io has address 188.40.182.49

rails.io has IPv6 address 2a01:4f8:100:9461::49

rails.io mail is handled by 10 mail100.fks.de.moriz.net.

Fast:~ schmidp$ ping6 2a01:4f8:100:9461::49

PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:470:1f0b:1751:685d:197d:eaff:7861 -->
2a01:4f8:100:9461::49

Request timeout for icmp_seq=0

Request timeout for icmp_seq=1

Request timeout for icmp_seq=2

^C

\--- 2a01:4f8:100:9461::49 ping6 statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

Fast:~ schmidp$ telnet -6 2a01:4f8:100:9461::49 80

Trying 2a01:4f8:100:9461::49...

^C

Fast:~ schmidp$ ping6 www.heise.de

PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:470:1f0b:1751:685d:197d:eaff:7861 -->
2a02:2e0:3fe:100::7

16 bytes from 2a02:2e0:3fe:100::7, icmp_seq=0 hlim=59 time=28.155 ms

16 bytes from 2a02:2e0:3fe:100::7, icmp_seq=1 hlim=59 time=36.392 ms

^C

\--- www.heise.de ping6 statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss round-trip
min/avg/max/std-dev = 28.155/32.273/36.392/4.119 ms

~~~
rmoriz
this service does not exist anymore. try ping6 ruby-muenchen.de instead.

------
DrStalker
For me, switching to IPv6 would mean taking a lot of time away from paying
work to do something none of our clients have asked for and then dealing with
the additional troubleshooting complexity of dual stack.

While I'd like to switch to IPv6 it just doesn't make sense for us to do so at
the moment, even with APNICs IPv4 exhaustion issues.

~~~
guylhem
Did that this afternoon - setting up a SIXXS subnet on my FritzBox 7390 home
router, testing connectivity on the OSX hosts, and setting up AAAA records
DNS. More details on en.blog.guylhem.net.

Of course I may have spend another couple of hours this week when I asked the
tunnels, but this was first a good opportunity to learn.

I'm hosting my sites on Hurricane Electric, which is a big supporter of IPv6.
All my computers have IPv6 support - even my DSL modem. The only missing link
was I had not spend any time configuring it.

But tust being able to ssh from HE to my laptop or other device when I will
forget it at home (which happens to me time to time), without having to setup
port forwarding _will_ save me more time that that. I know how much time I
spend on port-forwarding.

Fixing issues once and for good just seems "better" - and even more when I get
to learn something new that will become mainstream very soon with IPv4
exhaustion.

~~~
DrStalker
You seem to be assuming that because you can doing something easily on your
home network it would be easy to do it on a production network.

Where was your testing and from all locations used by your corporate clients?
Where was the part where you had to predict the impact on end users with
incorrectly set up dual stack trying to access the IPv6 site first and get buy
in from the people affected? When did you produce the change request
documentation and have it approved?

Things that are trivial for home and development environments are not trivial
once you have a production site that need to stay up.

------
gary4gar
Another site I found that runs Dual-Stack IPv6-IPV4 without problem is the
popular comics - xkcd.com

~$ host xkcd.com

xkcd.com has address 72.26.203.9

xkcd.com has IPv6 address 2001:48c8:1:d:0:23:5482:d026

